# Another tyre dressing change.



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm down to half a bottle of meguiars endurance tyre dressing and I fancy a change. 

I do like the dressing just not the 'Endurance' side of things. He longest time I've had it on there was about six days and its pretty hopeless when it gets wet.

Now I would like something that gives off a nice satin finish, easy to apply and most of all durable.

The only other one I have used is autoglym instant dressing or what ever it's called and that was good but again doesn't last very long.

So what are my choices. I don't mind really on price as long as its cost effective meaning durability vs cost then I'm not fussed.

Pictures would help if you guys and gals have any 

All the best

Ryan


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have just ordered from Sample This some Frosts Onyx and Obsession Nero to try after reading some good report about each one....only £2.75 and £2.99 respectively for 100ml samples.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Obsession wax nero is my new fave tyre dressing lovely gloss and it lasts


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino z16 ticks all the boxes


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Just one thing to bear in mind, I also use Meguiars as part of my job (mobile valeting) and different tyres react differently to dressings. 
The weather, condition of the tyre, driving style etc. all play an important factor into how long the dressing lasts. As an example, I've had one customer where the dressing only lasted a week, and another customer where the dressing lasted 4 weeks!! Both were cleaned and dressed in the same way but both were vastly different in terms of longevity.:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Optibond Tyre Gel for me.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Just one thing to bear in mind, I also use Meguiars as part of my job (mobile valeting) and different tyres react differently to dressings.
> The weather, condition of the tyre, driving style etc. all play an important factor into how long the dressing lasts. As an example, I've had one customer where the dressing only lasted a week, and another customer where the dressing lasted 4 weeks!! Both were cleaned and dressed in the same way but both were vastly different in terms of longevity.:thumb:


I knew weather played a part in diminishing products as it seems to with everything we have in everyday life but I didn't realise that different tyres reacted differently. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Zaino z16 ticks all the boxes


I like the sound of z16. Are there any decent reviews on this. I have read a lot of things about how good it its but not much else.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Zaino z16 ticks all the boxes


I use britemax rubbermax at the minute but this^^ is what ill be trying next especially as me and kimo have the same type of tyres and I've seen the results he gets from his:thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

See I've got pilot sport 3s on my TXS and on my run around I have...... . . Triangle tyres. They may as well be triangle as they are hopeless in the wet. But at least I can try a dressing on both and see how things vouch. I think I'll have a good look in to z16.

On the side to this.... Applicators. Will this have any factors in general. As in getting most out of the product without having to reload the applicator and potentially waste product.

Any suggestions on that would be a great help also.

Tha is for your help so far ladies and gents. Much appreciated.

Ryan


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/round-tyre-dressing-applicator?___SID=U

These are the ones I use, sometimes I cut them into two separate applicators and work very well, I would say that the most important bit is making sure the tyre is fully clean and dry before but I'm sure you know that

If you do try the zaino would you mind letting me know how you get on with it please then I shall probably put an order in!

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought some mothers reflective tyre dressing off amazon huge bottle 710ml used it at weekend and so far so good.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another for opti bond! Best I ve used so far, I would highly recommend and does everything your looking for


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Yup opti bond for me so far but i am trying something else at the moment which is looking good after 2 days:lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Both excellent Camerashy!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As Tony mentioned before, it's very much tyre brand dependent.

Z16 as Kimo mentioned is fantastic, as is Gtechniq T1 - those are the two that I carry.

Continental's seem to be the worse tyre brand I've encountered for tyre dressing not sitting on the sidewall surface:wall:


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

My current go to's are Gtechniq T1 and Gyeon Tire - Last a lot longer than anything else I used on my Contisport 5's :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Highstyle or TrimWizard. Whilst not as long lasting as some (I get up to 3 weeks) they can be easily applied in less than 5 minutes using a paintbrush and a sprayer plus no sling and not expensive at around £20 for 5 lts. Plus you can user on your Trim as well.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> As Tony mentioned before, it's very much tyre brand dependent.
> 
> Z16 as Kimo mentioned is fantastic, as is Gtechniq T1 - those are the two that I carry.
> 
> Continental's seem to be the worse tyre brand I've encountered for tyre dressing not sitting on the sidewall surface:wall:


I've switched to all round Bridgestone tyres and they are just a dull grey colour naturally. Even cleaning them, they don't look that great.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Another vote for Zaino Z16!


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've just started using Quarts tyre dressing and really like the finish it leaves. The finish is matt but I think you can tailor the finish depending on how many coats you add.
I used it for the first a fortnight ago and still looks great.

The viscosity is of an oil and easy to apply. I decanted it from it's original bottle to a spray bottle and used a Megiuars foam applicator.

Worth a punt for a tenner.

http://www.quarts.co.uk/quart-s-tyre-dressing-cleaner.html


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax pneu is my favourite still. 
Blackfire total elpise is quite good too. Both are quite a satin finish. 

Auto smart high style for gloss finish. Cheap and lasts decent amount of time


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

Gyeon Tire 
Pinnacle Onlyx 

I also used to use Endurance, but they are better than Endu frankly.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Although this question is always asked but because there are so many brands out there and different types that is what makes it hard to decide on what to get.

I brought a couple of cheap applicators which were curved to the shape of the side walls and the applicators just seems to soak in the stuff. So I think I'd be better off with a closed cell applicator? Or some cheap wax pads? 

So I think it's going to be down to:
Zaino z16
Gtechniq t1
Optibond.... Who makes that?
Gyeon tire
Swissvax pnue.

This is what makes it difficult to choose.

Thanks for your help guys and gals 

Ryan


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

footfistart said:


> I brought a couple of cheap applicators which were curved to the shape of the side walls and the applicators just seems to soak in the stuff. So I think I'd be better off with a closed cell applicator? Or some cheap wax pads?


 Honest answer = go down to the local pound shop and buy a bunch of cheap yellow car sponges.....

Then quarter them with a pair of kitchen scissors. ....

End result = huge stock of correct size disposable tyre dressing applicators that are every bit as effective as any manufactured ones ; use them then bin them.....

Cut a sponge into eight pieces and you have handy small applicators for doing rubber door trims too!!.... Win Win 😀


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

footfistart said:


> Optibond.... Who makes that?
> 
> Ryan


As far as I am aware Optimum make it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use the Dooka applicator 

Best thing I've ever bought for tyres tbh. Gets in all the letters and spreads product with ease

No point faffing with applicators that you'll throw away after a couple of uses when you can pay a few quid for one that'll last years. False economy


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gyeon Tire


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Recently used Obsession Wax Nero again and remembered why I loved it in the first place. Literally 2 sprays does a whole tyre. 

No need to work it in, spread over and leave 20 minutes, lightly dab the tyre if it hasn't dried completely then apply a second coat, leave it for as long as possible for an insanely glossy, durable finish. 

Left the car over night on Tuesday and when I came out to the car the tyres looked fantastic


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

When I get paid Tuesday I think I'll be going to get some z16


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Opti bond is tremendous mate, I recently switched to it & don't see me using anything else


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Adams tyre shine with their tyre dressing applicator, excellent.


----------

